# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  carbide.C++‎ OR carbide.vs

## mahani

آیا carbide.C++‎ OEM برتری نسبت به carbide.vs داره؟ به کدوم اعتماد بیشتری میشه کرد؟(از نظر بعضی امکانات یا باگ های احتمالی)

----------


## mousamk

از لحاظ امکانات ++Carbide.c بهتره. (البته نسخه express برتری به carbide.vs نداره و امکاناتشون یکی هست.)
اما انتخاب یکی از این دو تا بیشتر سلیقه ای هست و بسته به خود شما داره. اگه قبلاً با ویژوال استودیو کار کردین و با محیطش راحت هستین، Carbide.vs انتخاب مناسبیه براتون. و اگر هم با محیط Eclipse آشنا هستین، ++Carbide.c مناسبه.

----------

